# I was parked next to 3 Z-8's yesterday



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Posting this to the forum where I originally wanted it to go.

I attended a small car show today where normal, average Joe's showed off their 599 GTB's, Porsche Carrera GT's, and Z-8's. Oh, and one Z4 M Coupe which was the first one everyone I spoke too had seen and which was well received 

Seriously, there was an incredible display of hardware there: the Ferrari 599GTB, a Challenge Stradale, a Ferrari pictured in photos 27 and 31 that I can't identify, 2 Porsche Carrera GT's, a Ruf GT2, a 996 Turbo, a 930 Turbo, a Speedster, several normal 911's, a Murcielago, a Vector (1000HP and ostrich upholstry  ), an E63 M6, E39 M5, 2 Z-8's, an Alpina Z-8, E46 and E36 M3's, an SL65 along with a few other Benzes, and last but not least, one Z4 M Coupe.

       

The rest of my photos can be found here: link to gallery


----------



## Breil 749 (Sep 18, 2006)

Were is livermore?


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Livermore is on the Eastern fringe of the SF Bay Area. This show was held in Danville (East Bay), and I would guess many of these cars spend most of their lives in garages in Blackhawk.


----------



## former230 (May 22, 2003)

Cliff3 said:


> a Ferrari pictured in photos 27 and 31 that I can't identify


I believe that Ferrari pictured is a 348, the prequel to the F355.


----------



## Juke (Feb 5, 2005)

i'd trade my left testicle for a Carrera GT :banana:


----------

